# Where are the space opera writers?



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

I am a mad, voracious reader and am slowly going through every space opera novel ever written. but now I want to explore indie writers.

I know the popular ones such as Ryk Brown (love your books!) I want to explore indie writers that are not getting that much exposure yet.

If you are a space opera writer could you point me to your books? 

Ps: moderator if this is in the wrong forum do move it at will. Cheers


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

taiweiland said:


> I am a mad, voracious reader and am slowly going through every space opera novel ever written. but now I want to explore indie writers.
> 
> I know the popular ones such as Ryk Brown (love your books!) I want to explore indie writers that are not getting that much exposure yet.
> 
> ...


I don't but I have a good friend, C. R. Daems, who writes what I consider space opera. His first novel in the series was through a small publisher but the rest are indie. You might enjoy them. They have been well received and had generally good reviews. I have always thought his background which is military and as a martial arts instructor gives an unusual slant to his novels. There are five in the series which is a nice amount of reading.



ETA: A disclosure, although I didn't write the novels, he and I are co-owners of Talon Novels which publishes both of our books, so obviously I derive some benefit from suggesting them.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I write space opera. The Ambassador series has guns, robots and shooting


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not even entirely sure what a space opera is, but I had a reviewer state my SF/horror novel starts out like one. I wouldn't mind a definition of what space opera is though. Not that I plan to write more SF/horror. The sales were abysmal.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

"a subgenre of science fiction that often emphasizes romantic, often melodramatic adventure, set mainly or entirely in outer space, usually involving conflict between opponents possessing advanced abilities, weapons, and other technology."


----------



## Matt Heppe (Oct 5, 2011)

I write fantasy, but a friend of mine wrote a space opera entitled Outre Mer. His name is Michael Puttre. I thought it was great. It is space opera, but the science makes sense. He works in the defense industry and knows his science.

http://www.amazon.com/Outre-Mer-Choir-Stars-Book-ebook/dp/B008S1VIL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414024281&sr=8-1&keywords=puttre


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I write space opera. See the _Shattered Empire_ series in my sig. Plus, if you have one of the Page Foundry apps, you can currently get the first book for free with the pin code "buhlert".

There are a lot of excellent indie space opera writers here at KBoards and elsewhere. Patty Jansen already posted on this thread. There's also Chris Reher, V.A. Jeffrey, Vincent Trigili (all KBoarders), K.S. Augustin (not a KBoarder, but very good) and many others.

If you're looking for new indie reads, check out the _Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month_ feature on my blog, where I've featured a lot of space opera writers over the past ten months.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I have one or two in my signature


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a space opera series going, though it's a bit of a niche taste. You might also try C.E. Kilgore. Her Ghost in the Machine series is pretty well done scifi romance/space opera, I've heard. (I haven't read it, but my wife has.)


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

Try mine The Last Stand of the Legion: Rift (Blood War Book 1). Hope you like it.


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

See my sig for my brand new space opera, Sol Shall Rise. Enjoy.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

(Jumping up and down, waving frantically)

Here--over here!


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

My first three are space operas. My latest title is more of a _Blade Runner_ meets _Total Recall_--not set in space, but still a light SF feel to them.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

Hardcore space opera fan and writer here! The first book in my sig, OUTWORLDER, is more of a sci-fi romance, about a starship pilot who accidentally marries a girl who doesn't speak his language. The other book, BROTHERS IN EXILE, takes place in the same universe but is more of an action-adventure story.

Both books are the first ones in the series, and both of them are free. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

JRTomlin said:


> "a subgenre of science fiction that often emphasizes romantic, often melodramatic adventure, set mainly or entirely in outer space, usually involving conflict between opponents possessing advanced abilities, weapons, and other technology."


Thanks. That doesn't sound much like "Planet of the Dead," but I guess the reviewer recognized something that qualified. I'm only the author, so what do I know? (Nothing when it comes to space operas.  )


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

What a wonderful list to plunder! Thank you everyone keep em coming. I am going to really enjoy these books the next few weeks


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, they're more SFR than pure space opera, but the first two books in my sig are space opera romance, and there are more in that series, too (so many books...so little space in my KB sig!).


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

bethrevis said:


> My first three are space operas. My latest title is more of a _Blade Runner_ meets _Total Recall_--not set in space, but still a light SF feel to them.


O.
M.
G.

Beth Ravis posts on these boards.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't write it myself but here are some badass space opera writers I know who you should check out:

John Daulton
Saxon Andrew
Michael G. Thomas
Nick R. Thomas
TR Harris
Stephen Arsenault
BV Larsen
Jay Allen


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

My friend Jenn has this one: http://www.amazon.com/Fluency-Confluence-Jennifer-Foehner-Wells-ebook/dp/B00L3U9OCG

Mine are in my sig. Hard Duty is free


----------



## marie trace (Mar 18, 2014)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hardcore space opera fan and writer here! The first book in my sig, OUTWORLDER, is more of a sci-fi romance, about a starship pilot who accidentally marries a girl who doesn't speak his language. The other book, BROTHERS IN EXILE, takes place in the same universe but is more of an action-adventure story.
> 
> Both books are the first ones in the series, and both of them are free. I hope you enjoy!


I've read OUTWORLDER and thoroughly enjoyed it!
My first 2 books in my sig are space opera's RETURN TO DARKNESS is free and REBIRTH is part of a series but can be read as a standalone.
Enjoy!


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiss said:


> I have one or two in my signature


I got your first book! XD


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have two pure space operas among my books. Dragon and All The Stars A Grave. There's also a couple of other sci fi's that involve space but which I don't think I'd call space opera. Anders Voss is speculative sci fi, and Alien Caller is more general sci fi / adventure.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Here's my author page.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I got one that is akin to a space opera, though it leans a little toward horror. (Story is a bit similar to Starcraft the game.) Look in my sig it is easily spotted. 

It's the first in a serial. I got part two and three coming out before Christmas (I hope) and part 4 to 6 in the first half of 2015. Each part between 15-25k words long.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I think of Mindguard as a Space Opera due to the great number of important (or "main") characters and the focus on the conflict between them rather than the hard sci-fi elements. It also has elements of Military Sci-Fi and what Amazon calls action&adventure so perhaps you might enjoy it. You can see the book in my sig or check it out at the following link.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N9YTICU

Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

There is a German writer who has a space opera series ongoing, called "Nebular" which is quite interesting . 
The series is well into the #43 in German, translated up to #25, I think (translation ongoing, also). 
Collections are also available.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

43 volumes


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes. They are shorts, around 95 pages each. The collections have some 5 episodes in them.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow! This sure goes against the normal advice given about not writing a too-long series because readers are not willing to commit to such a long series! Thanks for the recommendation. I love foreign authors - because they often bring a unique take to the genre. For example, Sergey Lukyanenko's Daywatch series. Not Space opera  - urban fantasy - but boy, it's amazingly refreshing.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

And my Wish List grows longer...


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

K.B. said:


> Beth Ravis posts on these boards.


  Hi! I just started actually, although I've been lurking for months


----------



## TammySalyer (Mar 12, 2013)

taiweiland said:


> I am a mad, voracious reader and am slowly going through every space opera novel ever written. but now I want to explore indie writers.
> 
> If you are a space opera writer could you point me to your books?


Well hello Tai! You might enjoy my Spectras Arise Trilogy. Lots of action, adventure, explosions, and some seriously mental characters. The first novel is Contract of Defiance (http://amzn.com/B007TK6KCG). If you check it out, I'd love to know what you think. (PS, Defiance is free to those who signup for my newsletter).

Cheers!
Tammy


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


It could be, Vrab, if you actually pushed the damn publish button already....


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I have nothing to add, but I had to comment.

Quiss, you made me laugh


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Right here. I actually just released _Beacon - Part VIII_ today, the last book in the Beacon Saga Serial. Check out Part I in my sig below. It's free for most markets. Enjoy.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

taiweiland said:


> Wow! This sure goes against the normal advice given about not writing a too-long series because readers are not willing to commit to such a long series!


I read a couple of trade-published books on vacation that someone gave me; not quite space opera, but maybe post-apocalyptic opera. Turned out they're part of a hundred and twenty novel series, with a seventy novel spinoff series, and at least one movie. So some publishers have clearly found long series profitable.. that said, they used several ghost writers under the same pen name.

Personally, I tried to write space opera, but couldn't handle all the singing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

marie trace said:


> I've read OUTWORLDER and thoroughly enjoyed it!


Awesome!  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

vrabinec said:


> Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


It's not been too bad. It's not NA, but there are a LOT of devoted and enthusiastic readers out there who love the genre.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


The friend I mentioned has done pretty well with his Riss series, so I don't think I can agree. Quiss might be right about how big a help that 'publish' button is.


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

I highly recommend Nathan Lowell's Solar Clipper series (http://www.amazon.com/Quarter-Share-Traders-Golden-Clipper-ebook/dp/B00AMO7VM4).

The first book in my own will release 11/20.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Back when I first started publishing and before I found KBoards, this guy was knocking it out of the park. He helped a lot of noobs out with advice on the KDP forums.

http://www.amazon.com/Saxon-Andrew/e/B0055M9DN8


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

bethrevis said:


> Hi! I just started actually, although I've been lurking for months


Glad to have you around!

I want to write a space opera someday, but I'm not well read enough in the genre. To be honest, it wasn't even something that crossed my mind until I feel completely in love with Battlestar Gallactica.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

FONTAINE AND THE DREAMTELLERS in sig.  Cast of thousands...slaves...prophets...love beneath a dying sun...the roughest, toughest  typing pool in the universe.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

TammySalyer said:


> Well hello Tai! You might enjoy my Spectras Arise Trilogy. Lots of action, adventure, explosions, and some seriously mental characters. The first novel is Contract of Defiance (http://amzn.com/B007TK6KCG). If you check it out, I'd love to know what you think. (PS, Defiance is free to those who signup for my newsletter).
> 
> Cheers!
> Tammy


A fellow lady space opera writer! Awesome! Thanks for pointing out your books. Will check it out that's for sure.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

vrabinec said:


> Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


Well, when I started out, and I told a friend that I'm going to write space opera, she laughed and said that I was wasting my time. I should erotica instead. Or romance. I toyed with the idea for a while, even had a few starts but ... it just wasn't me. So I came to that crossroads: Okay, what now?

And I decided that I had to stand by my art, even if nobody would.

I have changed my mindset from "must make money from indie publishing" to "indie publishing gives me the opportunity to get my stories out there. Money is a lovely side benefit."

Besides, being a sci-fi reader, I can attest that I read anything that says space opera ;P I think we're just voracious and mad that way.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Hardcore space opera fan and writer here! The first book in my sig, OUTWORLDER, is more of a sci-fi romance, about a starship pilot who accidentally marries a girl who doesn't speak his language. The other book, BROTHERS IN EXILE, takes place in the same universe but is more of an action-adventure story.
> 
> Both books are the first ones in the series, and both of them are free. I hope you enjoy!


Nice! BTW, I stumbled on your website ages ago and I love it!

You know, I was just thinking that we space opera writers should be part of a Collective so that I can find you guys easier. Like the Borg collective. Resistance is futile and all that


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Obviously it's not romance, but space opera isn't a bad subgenre to write in at all. Its readers are really into it. It's probably one of the steadiest subgenres in SF/F.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

taiweiland said:


> Wow! This sure goes against the normal advice given about not writing a too-long series because readers are not willing to commit to such a long series! Thanks for the recommendation. I love foreign authors - because they often bring a unique take to the genre. For example, Sergey Lukyanenko's Daywatch series. Not Space opera - urban fantasy - but boy, it's amazingly refreshing.


In Germany, we have a tradition of lengthy novelette or novella series, which can run for years or decades even. Perry Rhodan (SF/space opera) has been running since 1961, G-Man Jerry Cotton (crime thriller) since 1954, John Sinclair (horror, urban fantasy) since 1973, Dr. Norden (medical romance) since 1971, Im Sonnenwinkel (family drama) since 1973, etc... Originally, these novelettes were published in print in little digest-sized magazines which were (and still are) sold at newsstands. The format is easily adapted to e-books and so both the established series as well as new series created along those lines have successfully made the leap to e-books.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

I never really considered Crash Wagon as a space opera, but Book One got a review describing it as one. I view it as more of a sci-fi adventure. Anyway, each book is only around 20K words, so you'll know if it's your thing or not without investing a lot of time. Book One and Book Two are available. I'm working on Book Three now. There will be five books in total.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> In Germany, we have a tradition of lengthy novelette or novella series, which can run for years or decades even. Perry Rhodan (SF/space opera) has been running since 1961, G-Man Jerry Cotton (crime thriller) since 1954, John Sinclair (horror, urban fantasy) since 1973, Dr. Norden (medical romance) since 1971, Im Sonnenwinkel (family drama) since 1973, etc... Originally, these novelettes were published in print in little digest-sized magazines which were (and still are) sold at newsstands. The format is easily adapted to e-books and so both the established series as well as new series created along those lines have successfully made the leap to e-books.


Wow, how lovely! I would totally dig a series like that. Cora, is each novelette a complete story, or is it one very long continuing story - a novel chopped up into pieces basically?


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Jason Eric Pryor said:


> I never really considered Crash Wagon as a space opera, but Book One got a review describing it as one. I view it as more of a sci-fi adventure. Anyway, each book is only around 20K words, so you'll know if it's your thing or not without investing a lot of time. Book One and Book Two are available. I'm working on Book Three now. There will be five books in total.


Thanks, Jason!


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Raises hand.*

Pretty sure my "Starship" serial qualifies. Near future, humanity's first starship, first contact, guns, spaceships, dogfights, and all of the fun stuff. 

Links to the first couple of episodes in my sig.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

KevinMcLaughlin said:


> *Raises hand.*
> 
> Pretty sure my "Starship" serial qualifies. Near future, humanity's first starship, first contact, guns, spaceships, dogfights, and all of the fun stuff.
> 
> Links to the first couple of episodes in my sig.


Your links lead us to a 404 error for some reason...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

taiweiland said:


> Nice! BTW, I stumbled on your website ages ago and I love it!
> 
> You know, I was just thinking that we space opera writers should be part of a Collective so that I can find you guys easier. Like the Borg collective. Resistance is futile and all that


Thanks! And yeah, that would be a lot of fun. In fact, from what it sounds like, a bunch of other KBoarders are already putting something like that together with the Speculative Fiction Showcase. I haven't really looked into it yet, but it seems interesting.



CoraBuhlert said:


> In Germany, we have a tradition of lengthy novelette or novella series, which can run for years or decades even. Perry Rhodan (SF/space opera) has been running since 1961, G-Man Jerry Cotton (crime thriller) since 1954, John Sinclair (horror, urban fantasy) since 1973, Dr. Norden (medical romance) since 1971, Im Sonnenwinkel (family drama) since 1973, etc... Originally, these novelettes were published in print in little digest-sized magazines which were (and still are) sold at newsstands. The format is easily adapted to e-books and so both the established series as well as new series created along those lines have successfully made the leap to e-books.


I picked up #100 of Perry Rhodan at Sam Weller's in Salt Lake City a couple of years ago. Hoo boy, was it campy!  But good.



vrabinec said:


> Where are the space opera authors? Most of us are stuck in dead end jobs with no hope of advancement. It's not exactly a lucrative genre.


Outside of Dystopian, which has only really boomed in the last ten years, it's probably the most lucrative sub-genre of science fiction. At the same time, it's porous enough that you can really carve a niche out for yourself if you do it well. You're probably not going to make it rich with your first book, but hey, you might.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Number 100 Perry Rhodan? That would be an old one. From memory the series now spans something like sixteen hundred books and one very bad movie. It's the largest sci fi series in the world.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, I think it was published in the 60s.


----------



## Charlie Ward (Sep 29, 2014)

Friend of a friend wrote this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GHQ9IY

I think there's 3 or 4 in the series so far, and the first one's free.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The latest Perry Rhodan issue is No. 2775 according to the official website. Even the Perry Rhodan Neo reboot (Neo is to Perry Rhodan what Ultimates is to the regular Marvel Universe) is up to 81 already. It's a massive sprawling series. I hope we'll eventually get a decent movie or at least a Perry Rhodan TV show.


----------



## TammySalyer (Mar 12, 2013)

taiweiland said:


> A fellow lady space opera writer! Awesome! Thanks for pointing out your books. Will check it out that's for sure.


Hehe, you called me a lady! How generous. *winkwink* Maybe I will learn how to drink a beer with my pinky extended someday, but that's about as ladylike as I'm apt to start acting. Thanks for the props! Hope you enjoy the books. Nexus Point has a groovy cover, btw.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

TammySalyer said:


> Hehe, you called me a lady! How generous. *winkwink* Maybe I will learn how to drink a beer with my pinky extended someday, but that's about as ladylike as I'm apt to start acting. Thanks for the props! Hope you enjoy the books. Nexus Point has a groovy cover, btw.


We are all ladies by default. 

The cover - credit goes to my cover designer, who is really good as you can see.

Guys, I'm going to go through the list of you've helpfully given me. But surely there are more space opera writers? Yes, I'm greedy. That's because I go through books like candy.


----------



## JGC (Aug 23, 2014)

Great to see that there're other space opera fans here on kboards  . Hope it's not too late to pimp my novel 'Star Splinter' on this thread! There it is in my sig. It's most definitely space opera and is so new out that I still have a ridiculous grin on my face every time I look at it on Amazon. My face is starting to hurt.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know if my book "The Atomic Sea" is technically space opera, but I've got it listed in the space opera category. At any rate, I think lovers of sci fi adventure will enjoy it.

You can find it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QH3SE0C


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I think you must have most of us by now - a few here I'm going to have to dig in and read myself..


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

taiweiland said:


> I am a mad, voracious reader and am slowly going through every space opera novel ever written. but now I want to explore indie writers.
> 
> I know the popular ones such as Ryk Brown (love your books!) I want to explore indie writers that are not getting that much exposure yet.
> 
> ...


Me.

See below. If you are willing to start on the ground, pick up Eden Plague for free. By Orion Plague, the apocalypse has moved into space. By First Conquest, it's in another star system. By the end of the series, it's FTL travel.


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

You might try my The Last Stand of the Legion: Rift. I wrote as the classic space opera with bad aliens, lots of different characters and lots of action.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

So many good books! Thank you! How are your sales? Good I hope ;-)


----------



## JGC (Aug 23, 2014)

taiweiland said:


> So many good books! Thank you! How are your sales? Good I hope ;-)


Hi Tai,

My sales are off to a good start  Considering I've only been on Amazon for a few days, that's encouraging, but I really need to start thinking of strategies to keep the momentum up! How are your sales?


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

Since I have not published my novel yet...no sales! ;-) I plan to publish both book one and two


----------



## JGC (Aug 23, 2014)

taiweiland said:


> Since I have not published my novel yet...no sales! ;-) I plan to publish both book one and two


Ah, a good strategy, and admirable patience! I look forward to checking them both out


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

All of my current books are Space Opera (see sig)... first is free, and number 7 in the series should be out this March. It is with my editor now...  There are some really great authors up thread of me though so if you read through in order of posting... book 8 or 9 might be out by then!  

ETA: The Null (also in my sig) is a short story - and not Space Opera.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I only have one at the moment, though it's intended to be a series when time allows. Loser's Flight, far future residual technology used by people who no longer understand it. A Cowboys in space style space opera. At 50k words it's shy of novel length, though.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I just released a new book in my Starship Blackbeard series yesterday. Having a great time writing them. Very fun.

But let me make a pitch for someone else's books, because, well, I can't write as good as this guy. You can get the classic H. Beam Piper space opera, Space Viking, for only 99 cents. The fact that this great book is only a buck and has a ranking of around 300,000 is almost a criminal neglect of one of the seminal works of our sub-genre. Go read it everyone!


----------



## JGC (Aug 23, 2014)

MichaelWallace said:


> I just released a new book in my Starship Blackbeard series yesterday. Having a great time writing them. Very fun.
> 
> But let me make a pitch for someone else's books, because, well, I can't write as good as this guy. You can get the classic H. Beam Piper space opera, Space Viking, for only 99 cents. The fact that this great book is only a buck and has a ranking of around 300,000 is almost a criminal neglect of one of the seminal works of our sub-genre. Go read it everyone!


Hi Michael,

Love your 'Mighty and Strong' cover, it inspired me for my own. Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

JGC said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Love your 'Mighty and Strong' cover, it inspired me for my own. Thanks!


Hey, thanks. Yeah, those colors are very atmospheric. Great cover on Star Splinter.


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Both stories I have in the Sojourn anthologies are space opera, but I can't vouch for the rest of the stories in the anthologies. My Zack Jackson series has space opera elements, but lean more towards hard sci-fi.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

There was a spike in my space opera sales yesterday. I put it down to this thread being here...  Well done, I have returned the favour where I can.

I might be gone a while


----------



## cvannatta (Jul 6, 2014)

Space opera and science fiction romance are often lumped together, with good reason, because they're often epic action and adventure along with the SFR part. 

Check out Ruby Lionsdrake's "Mandrake Company" series (she has 4 novels out now, and a 5th very soon). I'll also point to my own novel, Overload Flux (see my sigline), which several of my beta readers and reviewers insist is space opera, and whom am I to disagree with such a discerning group?


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

The Orlo Suggs episodes are Science Fiction/ Mystery/ Adventure, mainly. There is some romance but it is more of the problematic sort.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I just started working on one in the last week, though it may be a while before it sees the light of day.  Though the idea for the setting has been floating around for a long time - 15+ years probably.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

taiweiland said:


> What a wonderful list to plunder! Thank you everyone keep em coming. I am going to really enjoy these books the next few weeks


You can find mine down there in my signature line.


----------



## taiweiland (Oct 16, 2014)

I wish I can say tht i have started reading but ironically after starting to write it has been tough to read as much! Anyway what I love about space opera is tht it takes me far far away from our troubled world where I wil encounter dashing space ship captains, princesses and robots ;-)


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, this is wonderful! I knew there were a bunch of us around, but I love seeing us in a gaggle! (fleet?)

And yes, three of the four in the sig line are space opera with a dash of milscifi. (No points for guessing which one isn't SF.)


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

The book my wife is writing would qualify as Space Opera and will be a series.

If you'd like, you can join our mailing list for updates on when it's released which should be in the next few months. 

Our site is here: http://DarksbaneBooks.com


----------

